# Bad side effects from buserelin?



## Blossomhoney (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all, as most people here, I am on DR meds. I started with norethisterone tablets on day 19 and then with buserelin nasal spray on day 21. Stopped the tablets after 7 days and its day 31 of my cycle and no sign of AF. Really concerned as I am getting bad cramps since past 5 days (very unlike pms), lower back ache, very tired, my brain is also skipping things, feel very low, when I walk fast my stomach hurts, gassy, heaviness in neck, strong palpitations in the morning, restlessness of legs at night....the funny part is, when I forget to take a dose, I start feeling better and like myself again! Has anyone else also felt this way? I am quite worried something might not be right. Strong cramps are getting me the most. Thanks a lot for listening ladies!


----------



## Blossomhoney (Jul 31, 2014)

And I am bloated already without starting the menopur injections yet and suffering from major hairfall


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

Have you contacted your clinic?

They are really the best people to advise you. It does concern me when you say 'when you miss a dose', are you supposed to miss a dose or do you forget? Could this explain your lack of AF?

Sorry if that sounds patronising but I was on buserilin injection not nasal spray so not sure how the spray is meant to work.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Blossom - As Spudlin says, give the clinic a ring just to be on the safe side.  I was only on the injections rather than the spray but I was very scatterbrained on both cycles and AF was a few days late on cycle 2, which is common.  The restless legs and tiredness are side effects too as it is putting your body into a menopause state - I had horrible night sweats too.  As soon as you start stimming you will feel much more like yourself, hang in there, lots of  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Blossom, Buserelin is a wicked, nasty medication.. I really don't cope on it until I get Menopur inside of me.

Your symptoms sound very similar to mine and I truly sympathise with you.. 

Like the other girls have said call the clinic and mention it to them.. Once you've stims drugs inside you'll be so much better xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Another vote for the "don't worry it's normal" club, and also to tell you my motto: "if it's worrying you call the clinic".

It's normal to get the symptoms you have and to get a late period, but always best to call if it's worrying you. It's a stressful process so don't worry about worrying - if you know what I mean!


Xxx


----------



## Blossomhoney (Jul 31, 2014)

Thankyou ladies for your kind replies ! Got AF yesterday and feel slightly better. Many of my symptoms have gone down with it arriving. Quite relieved that my cycle is back on track and I can attend my upcoming appointment for blood test. Still feel tired but I guess that's here to stay for a while perhaps. Have never experienced any medication like Buserelin! It's almost like a depressant. Can't wait to get done with it now. 

Hope everything goes alright with everyone and good luck to all!


----------

